# [gelöst] von statischer IP nach DHCP

## oliver2104

Hallo,

Hab kürzlich die Internet Geschwindigkeit bei meinem Provider erhöhen lassen.

Vorher hatte ich eine statische IP und hab DHCP nicht benutzt, mit dem neuen

Vertrag ist DHCP aber zwingend notwendig. Hab versäumt das umzustellen.

Komm jetzt mit Gentoo aber nicht mehr ins Netz um z.b. ein emerge net-misc/dhcpcd auszuführen.

Dank Dual-Boot hab ich mir unter Windows die Datei dhcpcd-5.2.12.tar.bz2

runtergeladen und kann diese auch unter Gentoo nutzen.

Hätte folgende Fragen:

Wie kann ich dhcpcd-5.2.12.tar.bz2 in den portage-tree integrieren und

kompilieren?

Was wenn fehlende Abhängigkeiten auftauchen ?

Oder hättet Ihr überhaupt ganz andere Lösungsvorschläge ?

L.G.Last edited by oliver2104 on Sun Apr 10, 2011 8:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

datei nach "/usr/portage/distfiles", danach ganz normal "emerge dhcpcd".

keine weiteren abhängigkeiten zu sehen.

----------

## oliver2104

Hallo,

Danke für die Antwort,

hat geholfen.

L.G.

----------

## oliver2104

Hab das [gelöst] vergessen

----------

## Christian99

du musst den ersten post bearbeiten, und da das gelöst einfügen.  :Smile: 

----------

